# Sticky  Wanted Items from HT artists of all types



## AngieM2

If you have something you need made for Christmas presents - Please post your request here and then each can be PM'd.

Hope this helps.

Angie


----------



## charliesbugs

not for christmas presents.. but does anyone make glycerin soap?? if so, please pm me and give me your website or info..


----------



## Tiempo

I'd like to buy some homemade muscadine jelly.


----------



## Tirzah

I would like to purchase some Homemade Mincemeat


----------



## Missy M

I make stained glass. I may have a few pieces to sell for gifts. If I do I'll list later, but if you would like something made or need repair work I'd be happy to help you out.


----------



## momof2birds

I do handcrafted jewelry with wire, gemstones, beads and much more. If you have something particular in mind, ask me and we'll see what I can do for you.


----------



## chewie

i can do portraits of ppl or pets or farms or.....i can work small or big, and use emailed photos. thanks.


----------



## FiddleKat

I make doll clothes and rag dolls and art dolls. Most of my clothes are made to fit American Girl dolls or most 18 inch dolls.


----------



## House faerie

Soapy, lotions natural of course, candles hats, scarves, aprons, disrags, dish towels etc... I'm on a budget tho =)


----------



## chrisnev

A little late but I ship 2 day.. check out my web site..all hand painted and everyone is different..
www.christinespoons.com 
Thanks ...Chris
Leave me a message to let me know you were there... Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## caroline

I han knit from my own hand spun wool men's, women's and children's hats, chullos (hats) and scarves, the ladies can be berets or warm working hats, mens are the turned up ribbed cuff, and the kids all have earflaps that tie...

Not expensive.....I also knit cotton dishcloths for a dollar each, almost any color. 
'
I pay shipping on it all.

Pictures available.


----------



## ozarkcat

Any reason why we can't open this up for the rest of the year beyond the holidays? I'd like to see an ongoing requests thread.

And for the record, I make a lot of felted wool items (kids sweaters that are water & fire resistant naturally, mittens, hats, glovelets (half-mitts), purses, satchels, pouches, etc.) decorated with needle felting, handspun yarn, old-fashioned lye soap, candles, lampworked glass beads & small sculptures, traditional wood finishing products, sewn goods and calligraphy/illuminated scribal pieces.


----------



## carellama

ozarkcat said:


> Any reason why we can't open this up for the rest of the year beyond the holidays? I'd like to see an ongoing requests thread.
> 
> And for the record, I make a lot of felted wool items (kids sweaters that are water & fire resistant naturally, mittens, hats, glovelets (half-mitts), purses, satchels, pouches, etc.) decorated with needle felting, handspun yarn, old-fashioned lye soap, candles, lampworked glass beads & small sculptures, traditional wood finishing products, sewn goods and calligraphy/illuminated scribal pieces.


sent a pm


----------



## thejerseylilly

I started making these as Christmas Gifts this year. Your sir name in photos. This one measures 15 inches tall x 45 inches. If you'd like more info pm me. 

All the photos are taken by me. I don't have a complete alphabet as of yet...but steadily adding letters as I "find" them.


----------



## thejerseylilly

hmmmm my post was deleted?


----------



## Shadow

Me and the wife carve Santas, Christmas ornaments, She draws a picture of the santa, front sides and back view and we both carve them. The ornamants are her designs, sports santas football, baseball,basket ball over 25 different sports on one side and Santa face on the othe also a music series with the instrument on one side and the Santa face on the other. We both also turn bowls from local wood most from our farm, natural edge, knot holes, bowls from hollow trees, even some bowls turned and then carved by the wife prices start at 12 dollars for the hand carved ornamants to two hundred for a large sants. The bowls $35 to the highest we have done a monster burl free form hand carved sold for $1600 if interested pm me David


----------



## dunroven

I make custom candles. I make the size, color, and fragrance you want and ship directly to your home. I make jar candles or pillar candles. I do not do gel candles.

I also do waxed dipped bears and other critters.










This is a rabbit I did for the Iowa Lakes Region Association. It was done with French Vanilla scent and then dressed in their T-shirt. These sold for $15. If you need a fundraiser, I can help with that!

Here is the photobucket site that shows some of my candles.

http://s1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff480/cccodebolt/

The prices on some of these were for a bid for a wedding reception. My prices are lower for HT'ers.


----------



## tinknal

I make hand carved diamond willow walking sticks.


----------



## RockstarGraffix

*To view a gallery of examples from BYC and HT members visit this link:*
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=388657

Email me at [email protected] with code CS100 for this offer.


----------



## wes917

I tie flyswatter for fly fishing. I mostly do warmwater flies for bluegills and smallmouth bass, but also do some for large mouth bass and some that can be used for trout. Still working on building a website then an eBay store.


----------



## Sonshine

I love your work Angie. I have another strange request for my DS. There's a secondary character on his Mario Brothers games called "Billy Hatcher". DS loves puppets and wants a Billy Hatcher puppet, but no one makes them, we can't even find little action figures of him, nothing, nada, zilch. He never asks for much, which is why we try our best to get him what he wants for Christmas. Can you help me out if I send you a picture of the character?


----------



## romysbaskets

I make homepathic Salves and oils, solid perfumes, chest rubs, lip balms and eye creams. I also have flowers and seeds in season and decorate sea shells for Christmas, ornaments, Roses and this year, Sea Shell Rose Candle holders. I can do custom orders and this is a great time before Christmas to get started, I have many things already available. Currently I have a post up under barter:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=419271

I always poke in a little bonus, I call my smile makers.


----------



## Linsay2231

I hand make hats, scarves, blankets, etc...can embellish with hand made butterflies, lizards, flowers, etc....just pm me and tell me what you are wanting


----------



## Raeven

I make bread cradles. If you are a home bread baker or know someone else who is, these are worth a look. 

www.bakersquarry.com


----------



## cc

I make small dog harness (with or without collars), bucket aprons, and old fashioned bonnets. Check out my website or blog for pictures.


----------



## happychick

We have two shops, (see signature links), one on eBay (mostly model train items), and the Etsy shop has all kinds of great handmade things!
I make Celtic jewelry, cards, dolls, costumes and so much more!

As for what I'd like to see more of in the barter board - supplies & goods for living history reenactor's...


----------



## dahliaqueen

I make Scandinavian style gauntlet mittens using Icelandic Lopi yarn, for men and women.
They are incredibly warm- too warm for use when temps are above 30 degrees.
Will post pics on ETSY beginning in October.


----------



## Kathie

I crochet sock monkey, owl, bunny ears, bear and other kinds of hats. Check out my facebook link below to see pictures of items I make.

Grandma Kathie's Crochet Cuties - Gainesville, MO - Shopping & retail | Facebook


----------



## chrisnev

Will you be making these this yr??


----------



## Kathie

Chrisnev, are you asking me this question about my hats?


----------



## mamajohnson

I knit and sew just about anything. Willing to sell or barter.
My DH is an awesome oil painter, mostly scenery. If you need any Christmas items, or just decor, useful winter wear, Pm me! 
Working on an etsy store and website.


----------



## chrisnev

Sorry Kathie ...I had hit reply to the person making the name signs out of photos ..but it went to the bottom of the page ... Great work tho!!! Thanks


----------



## brushhippie

I hand make (using the tools available 150 years ago) powder, salt and rum horns from cow or bison horn. I use primarily Walnut or Eastern red Cedar but can get about any wood, just takes more time. I also make knives (from saw blades) and scabbards.


----------



## Ifistav

I make greeting cards, Christmas cards, and home accents. You can see more of my work at my website or my facebook page, both are in the signature below! I also have a special in October, free shipping. Thanks for looking!

Ifi


----------



## ozarkcat

I've added an Etsy store since I posted some time back, you can find the link in my signature line. Among the stuff in the store, we've got:


----------



## kburnett86

I'm a Wisconsin artist that does oil paintings and charcoals. My specialty is animals, but I also do portraits and landscapes. I would be willing to do custom work or sell finished artwork for cash or for animals in the Wisconsin area. Here are some examples of my artwork:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-EoDkedR-8wc/UQKQp59Oe5I/AAAAAAAABW8/a_HpiZLlpV0/s1600/horse+002.JPG
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-BtNgJo5a9lk/T9M9255ALYI/AAAAAAAAAeE/w6v-BEw9bbk/s1600/ducks.jpg

And my etsy shop:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/BeanBoo


----------



## TVless

This gentleman makes canes, hiking sticks, knit dish rags among other nice quality things for very reasonable prices. He is a disabled chronic pain sufferer. Making things is a way for him to add a little income and keep busy. His pot holders and dish rags are tightly knit and very nice. The spiral hiking sticks got their twist naturally, when the stick was girdled by vines out in the woods.
https://www.facebook.com/claytonscraftycreations


----------



## furholler

Check out my etsy shop by clicking the link in my signature. I am the village wood carver specializing in chip carving. I have posted some pic on a couple of other boards and I will add some to this one if you like. I am willing to try to carve anything so if you have an idea of something you would like, send me a pm and we can talk.


----------



## GoslingFever

I love to draw, and paint, and I have been doing logo work in Pen & Ink lately. But I love to sculpt, and below are some pieces I really enjoyed making. My animals are my inspiration and my models. Well, except for the Reindeer (that I _wish _I owned but only got to visit - SO PRETTY!) 





Reindeer Ornament














Baby Duck & Goose Footprints Ornaments/Necklace Pendants:





I also have chicken footprint ornaments but can only load 10 photos in the post, so please PM me for more info if you are interested  




You know the joke, the Lucky Rabbit's foot can't be too 'lucky' for the RABBIT - well, these must be pretty lucky. ;D These are Baby Bunny Foot_print Impressions_ in Clay. 






We also have Baby goat Hoofprint Impressions, Guinea Pig Foot Impressions, and various sculptures of our pets & farm animals. Please visit www.DumansArk.com for more information.


----------



## romysbaskets

I do a lot of different crafting. Currently on this Barter forum I have scarves, hats and $5 crystal earrings on solid silver earring wires ready for gift giving with time to mail them still to make it for Christmas. I am currently where I can mail every day, just mailed off a bunch of stuff today! You can see the pics of my items under my offers on here. My hands have been working night and day to keep up and I am on it!

Oh how wonderful all the artists on HT are! 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## urban gleaner

RockstarGraffix said:


> *To view a gallery of examples from BYC and HT members visit this link:*
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=388657
> 
> Email me at [email protected] with code CS100 for this offer.



Your link is no good. Please re-do it.


----------



## BoldViolet

I do portraits (mainly colored pencil) of people and animals, and I do other arts, too. 

http://www.dreamertheresa.com


----------



## Jim Finn

I make and sell cedar boxes with images inlaid into the hinged lids. These boxes measure 5 i/2" x 7 1/2" x 2" deep. I do custom work also. You can contact me for more information and prices at [email protected]


----------



## Rohn

I have custom leather shop and make holsters, belts, wallets, etc..


----------



## sweetsawdust

I make wooden toys. I am Ky. crafted and sell toys in gift shops etc. To learn a little about me go to You Tube Sweet Sawdust. Contact info is [email protected]


----------



## Jim Finn

How do you handle the liability in the sale of toys? Insurance?


----------



## sweetsawdust

Jim, I have business insurance that covers liability on the toys. Since most of my "toys" are considered folk art objects it is relativity inexpensive. I also do extensive testing of each product to insure that it is as safe as possible.


----------



## BlackWillowSoap

I am able to make soaps, lotions, candles, sugar scrubs, facial masks, jewelry, and crochet items. If you need any of these items for gifts to barter or purchase, please message me. 

I will be trying my hand at jelly later on in the season. I have a lot of muscadine grapes coming in this year. 

You can also look on my Etsy shop for items. It is a trade friendly shop. Some items are seasonal, such as homemade fudge..so you will only see them in the winter/spring months. www.blackwillowsoaps.etsy.com

Thank you!

Natalee


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

Is this thread over??? No fair as I'm new! I would love to get this up and running again. I make custom beaded jewelry. Anything from necklaces,earrings,anklets,chokers,bookmarks,phone charms.... And I can do sets or multiples. You can choose the colors of everything! I'm having trouble attracting pictures but I'll try again. Anyone interested? Marry Christmas and God bless!!!


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

ROHN: Wow how beautiful! Can you make a holster for a 9 mm Ruger? I love the cross on it and possibly I could have my husbands initials on it??? Just gorgeous. 
God bless. &#65533;&#65533;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ali1257

Good morning. I am new here and wanted to let y'all know I crochet. I love to crochet. If you want or need something crocheted ~ Let's talk. I don't charge to make the items just ask that you pay for the yarn.


----------



## Jlynnp

Does anyone on the list make doilies?


----------



## NataleeKW

I make soap, candles, body scrubs, face masks, and crochet items. I am also starting to spin handmade yarn which will be added hopefully soon. I recently relocated so my Etsy site is on vacation right now. If you would like to take a look at my wares, you can see everything on my Facebook fan page at Black Willow Soaps


----------



## CIW

In 1983 it began for me taking a college class in blacksmithing. I since have found, for many generations, my family have been smiths of all kinds, working in the shipyards and wagon shops throughout history.
I make anything that your mind can imagine, from small leaf key fobs and coat hooks to large entry gates. I build the hammers, chisels, tongs, and forming tools that are used in the shop, as well as tools for others.
I get to forge out house sundries such as chandeliers, hinges, trunk hardware, andirons, fire place tools, business sign brackets and kitchen knives. And the list goes on. It enjoyable to keep the craft alive. I can repair many of those family heirlooms that are so dear. What I build comes from the combined power of our shared minds and my physical strength. I don't purchase parts and assemble them. (Disclaimer: I send the fireplace broom handles out to be tied.) 
Over the years I have had opportunity to do restoration work in the Federal Reserve Bank, British Mariner's Museum, Chicago Field Museum, and the Smithsonian. 
The items that I have mentioned are only some of what I can do. If you have something that you would like specially built, or would like help designing an item for your home, get in touch with me. I can be contacted through private messaging on this website. Together we can grow a product that is perfect for you.


----------

